# Got some crab meat for $19.00 a Lb.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Crab Meat packed at Fishing Creek Md. Pat made six crab cakes with the Lb. Man they were good. First of the year for us. The crab meat was on sale in Preston Md.












Click on picture to read.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy, does Pat fry or broil her cakes? Also does she refrigerate them first?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

She always fries them. Yes they are always in the Frig. for a while before she fries them. We bought a dozen large steamed crabs from TL Morris Seafood near the Choptank Fishing Pier a few days ago. They were very good heavy crabs.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Andy. We're supposed to have a banner year for crabs. I'm already seeing them on the pilings at my marina in the upper bay by Hart/Miller Island. Normally they don't show up like this until mid July.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

My cakes are a little more simple;
- 1 lb. Crab meat
- 1 egg
- 1/4 cup bread crumbs (I like Panko)
- Dash of Old Bay

Fried in a pan with butter until they look like yours


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If they were on sale, what tha hell are they regular. Can't afford that kinda eatin.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

wdbrand said:


> If they were on sale, what tha hell are they regular. Can't afford that kinda eatin.


 Get some food stamps, or go crabbing and catch them yourself. Might coast you more to go crabbing then to buy a pound of crab meat for that price.


----------

